# Math Help !



## The Reclaimer (May 19, 2019)

Hey LCF

Im having some trouble with doing the right calculations and trying to learn to do it correctly. My lawn is 6000 sqft. I bought some granular pre-emergent. This is what the label says:

Its 50lbs bag says treats up to 25,000 sqft.
Directions say:
- do not apply more than 6.67 lbs/1000sqft per application
- do not apply more than 20 lbs/1000sqft per year

I would like to do a split app, here is my math 
6.67/2= 3.335 lbs. 3.335 * 6.0 = 20.01lbs

20.01lbs of product is what I should use to cover my lawn for this first application.

I want to make sure I am doing this correctly. Any help/info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks !


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

6.67 lbs/k with a max of 20 lbs/k/year would give you 3 applications at 6.67 lbs. How many apps are you going for this year?

Your math is correct of you are going for 3.33lbs/k for your 6k sq ft area.


----------



## The Reclaimer (May 19, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> 6.67 lbs/k with a max of 20 lbs/k/year would give you 3 applications at 6.67 lbs. How many apps are you going for this year?
> 
> Your math is correct of you are going for 3.33lbs/k for your 6k sq ft area.


Gilley 11,

I want to only do 2 applications with this product this year. I am going to use something different for my fall pre-m. What are the calculations to use the max amount allowed for only 2 applications is what I was aiming for.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

It says 6.67 lbs/application. This is lower than 20 lbs per year so the per application rate is what limits the amount you use.

Your math is correct for each application. You can do up to 3 applications per year though.


----------

